# How do i naturally get rid of pimples?



## Music97 (May 9, 2011)

I have pimples on my forehead and I have heard that natural yogurt helps to eliminate pimples. Is this true? And if not, how can I get rid of them *naturally.*


----------



## ls820 (May 10, 2011)

it's different for each person. I got pimples when since 8th grade up till now. for me drinking milk helped me eliminate pimples but for a lot of my friends milk made them break out. drink lots of water, minimize stress, sleep and exercise lots. maintain a balanced healthy diet. I've also been using aloe vera to minimise pores i get from acne, scars and it'll also downsize the pimples. for some it'll go away naturally as you age. but i know a lot of my friends who had terrible acne who managed to get rid of them permanently... but they had prescription med!


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, naturally...hmmmm. Nope.

I have tried everything under the sun during my teens - then I cleaned up eating habits, exercise, took vitamins and physically changed my life in my 20's.  Now in my 30's I'm struggling with acne again.  So, back to the drawing board.

Basically, keep your eating clean, try not to stress out, water water water, vitamins and a consistent regimen (wash, tone, hydrate).  I've heard that taking an extra dose of zinc can help too - but add that to a regular regimen of daily vitamins.  No point in just taking zinc.

I even tried the toothpaste trick. LOL!

If you're willing to try over the counter stuff - there is tons of stuff out there that can help - its just weeding through it all to find what works for you.


----------



## Andi (May 10, 2011)

You can try to get rid of small pimples with tea tree oil, but thatÂ´s about it. Zink may help a bit as well.

But trying to cut down a pimpleÂ´s life span is only part of the solution, you need to figure out why youÂ´re breaking out (which is almost always due to hormone imbalances, sometimes due to clogged pores) and prevent new pimples from appearing. If your acne is hormonal, there is no natural cure. For other reasons, youÂ´ll have to go through some trial and error, because not everything works equally well for everybody


----------



## Annelle (May 10, 2011)

avoiding the sun, keeping your skin clean of oil and bacteria, eating healthier (less grease, more antioxidants, etc), staying hydrated...they can all help your skin health.


----------



## magosienne (May 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> avoiding the sun, keeping your skin clean of oil and bacteria, eating healthier (less grease, more antioxidants, etc), staying hydrated...they can all help your skin health.



That. You can try several essential oils to use as spot treatment, one drop applied with a Q-tip and no more : tea tree oil, although it can be harsh, lemon, grapefruit (they are phototoxic so only apply them at night !) and lavender. They're not very expensive and work well. Grapefruit make my pimples disappear overnight for the small, and within a day or two for the biggest.

Also scrub regularly and follow with a mask, like clay. They help deep cleaning your pores which contribute to have less pimples.


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> avoiding the sun,....


 Funny thing about this is that I actually look better when I'm in the sun.  I run every other day and in the summer months my skin is the happiest. No marks, acne, etc.


----------



## aliana (May 10, 2011)

I tried yoghurt and it didn't help me! I rather eat it now lol. The only time I was completely without zits was when I was on Roaccutane. It's a never ending battle for me D:

But I've noticed when I take zinc + vit C, my skin is a lot better and I get only a few pimples. At first I thought it was only because of zinc but when I stopped taking vit c 2 weeks ago, my skin got worse! So annoying. And I think products with willow bark (salicylic acid) help me a lot.

Some people say fish oil pills help. Didn't help me!

You should check out acne.org for more ideas. That's where I go for such advice...I found out about zinc and vit c there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *aliana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried yoghurt and it didn't help me! I rather eat it now lol.



What kind of yogurt did you try? I found that an organic, plain Greek yogurt works nicely as a facial mask (moisturizing) but never tried it for acne.

Has anyone tried organic, unpasteurized Honey?


----------



## aliana (May 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried 2 kinds: organic low fat and plain one. I don't think I've seen Greek yogurt in stores here, I did look for it a few weeks ago though (but for other purposes lol).

btw last week I tried egg whites mask because so many people claimed it's good for acne prone skin and I still have tiny white pimples on my face. UGH! I'm so mad! These 2 weeks have been a mess for my face D:...and my skin was looking good before I decided to change things. Now I don't know what cause the mess! Mask, vit c or something else...and this is why you should try new things SLOWLY.


----------



## cara-s (May 10, 2011)

Tea tree oil works great for me... so does spot treating with crushed up aspirin. Been using Yes to Tomatoes blemish stick as well!


----------



## divadoll (May 11, 2011)

Natural is over-rated as far as I'm concerned.  What you want is to get it done fast and painless, nevermind natural.  As I've recommended before, you can get a free sample from Mario Badescu by filling out their skin profile.  They will suggest products for you to buy but if  you don't purchase, they will ask if you want free samples.

I LOVE the Drying Cream.  The stuff works fast - you can rid a small pimple in a night and larger ones in a couple of nights.  My son is now entering puberty, he has a rash of acne on his forehead.  I made him put some on his forehead before bed, and when he woke, it looked way less scary and almost clear after night #2.  Many of my friends' teenage children love the stuff.  Get the FREE sample and see for yourself.


----------



## xina751 (May 11, 2011)

a plain yogurt and honey mask will help alot with acne. first the plain yogurt has lactic acid which eat away dead skin cells. honey will eat up the bacteria which combine with dead skin cells and oil to create the acne. a salisylic acid toner works well to stave off acne as well....you can crush up baby asprin and add it to your toner, to use once or twice a day.


----------



## SalonClearwater (May 11, 2011)

Hello

These are some useful tips to eliminate the pimples. i guess this will sure give good affect on the pimple.

First, take a teaspoon of lemon juice, add juice and mix well Thulasi. Apply in the face. Use cold water facial massage. Then apply rose water on my face. It helps to clean our skin.

Another tip is to a banana and crushed. Then the fat on the face. It helps us face, like a mirror shine. Another trick to use red sandalwood powder and rose water or milk. Mix and use away from the horrors in our skin. Daily bath of hot water in the light. It helps clean the skin of the body.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 11, 2011)

What's wrong with using medication to help clear or at least manage your acne?

I'm not just saying doctor prescribed, but drug store bought as well.

There are tons of natural products that are not great for your skin - such as crude oil.

And applying lemon, tomato - holy crap! These will cause more problems because they are so irritating.

Medication has been studied with incredible amounts of trials.

By companies that spend millions on their research and development.

Unfortunately, you need to do is try different ones to see what actually helps and what doesn't.


----------



## divadoll (May 11, 2011)

Crude oil! LOL!!  Don't forget poison ivy and asbestos! 






I don't understand why anyone would subject themselves to such torture in the name of natural products.  I'd go with quick and effective anyday!
 



> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's wrong with using medication to help clear or at least manage your acne?
> 
> ...


----------



## Karren (May 11, 2011)

Pop them!!  As natural as it gets!  lol


----------



## annasue2011 (May 18, 2011)

Salicylic Acid and TCA are the best for acne.  Do wash your face well and clean it well before appyling the products. Do do more research on what strengths to use.  Good luck.


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 18, 2011)

To prevent acne and blackheads use a little mask of whipped egg white with 1 teaspoon honey mixed in. Leave on 15 minutes, Clean off and wipe your face down with lemon juice.

I haven't had a pimple or blackhead in 3 weeks and my red spots are going down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

To get rid of it the tea tree oil is what I've found that works. Dilute it with about 9 parts water though.


----------



## indiegirl (May 18, 2011)

Make an appt. with the derm. Tell them your lifestyle. What you use.(products) What you do.(sports,occupation,etc.) It could be hormonal or very well be as simple as a hair care product or a hat you wear on your head.Let them help you figure out what is NOT working and help you figure out what will. Natural doesn't always mean better. Keep that in mind when it comes to tackling acne.


----------



## emeraldnguyen (May 29, 2011)

@divadoll: Mario has a fab product called Buffering Lotion which works wonder anytime I get big pimples due to hormon.


----------



## ElsaGorski (May 29, 2011)

ground aspinrin and tea tree oil is good


----------



## Pamella (May 30, 2011)

While reading, I noticed a couple references to the use of zinc.  With regard to that, you just want to be careful to not use too much. 

I know there were issues of high levels of zinc found in denture creams and high levels of zinc were linked to neurologic issues.  Too much zinc purges your body of copper which isn't good.  I don't know how much zinc would be needed in order to battle the ever-so-frustrating acne problems suffered by many (myself included), but just wanted to put this out there so people using zinc can investigate if they feel the need to and be better prepared with information. 

I've been battling acne since the age of 12.  I just turned a very happy 40.  I've used so many stinkin products.  The best one I have found for my skin is proactiv, but even that just helps reduce the breakouts, doesn't completely eliminate them. 

Twice a week, I do a baking soda scrub (just baking soda with water).  It helps exfoliate and does a little more than proactiv alone to help the battle of the acne.  I think I might try the suggestion of an egg white with honey and lemon juice.  Can't hurt.


----------



## Casey18 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah it's true but it has different results, depending on your skin

It works for my sister but it doesnt work for me, all though tooth paste dries them

Just put a little, rub it, and when you will wake up in the morning it will be dried out


----------



## barbaramory (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are some natural ways to remove pimples. Hope it will gives you better result.

â€¢ Lemon juice can also be applied in combination with an equal amount of groundnut oil to prevent as well as cure this embarrassing problem. Similarly, lemon juice can also be added to sandalwood powder and the application of the resultant paste can help reduce Pimples to a great extent. A combination of lemon juice and cinnamon power is also beneficial in Pimple treatment.

â€¢ Honey is also considered good for skin. Applying a mixture prepared from three tablespoons of honey and one teaspoon of cinnamon powder overnight is another popular natural cure for this irritating problem. This natural remedy is sure to give encouraging results if religiously followed for at least two weeks.


----------

